# Tactical Bunnies... *Must See!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Japanese Movie Trailer for the anime series Cat Shit One...

Let me say this...

Two thumbs up! :smt023:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't know...at 1:56 Packy runs out of ammo, throws the rifle to the ground and draws sidearm. What? No 3 point sling? That's not a proper transition...:smt076



:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think we have a new term to add to the list; Tactical Bunny.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice! I can't wait to see the kiddie toys they'll put in happy meals for this. :anim_lol:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> I think we have a new term to add to the list; Tactical Bunny.


:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> :smt023


Great avatar!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Great avatar!


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Brilliant! :smt023:smt023

CS-1, making war cute and fuzzy!


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

thats pretty awesome! I have to crack up with the voices though... I kind of want the voices and mouths to be out of sync...


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

You won't see these guys bringing any Easter eggs! :anim_lol:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Razorback58 said:


> You won't see these guys bringing any Easter eggs! :anim_lol:


If they did? Prolly got 'pin's' in them.

Tradin' in the easter basket for a range bag they is!

I saw the anime cartoon for these the other day. It was, um, weird.

Best avatar ever. :smt023


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

clanger said:


> If they did? Prolly got 'pin's' in them.
> 
> Tr. :smt023


Now THAT would make for an interesting Easter Egg hunt! :smt033


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Now it makes sense...


> Apocalypse Meow is a three volume manga series written and illustrated by Motofumi Kobayashi. It was originally published in Japan as Cat Shit One in 1998 by Softbank Publishing, but was renamed for the US release to parody the title of the film Apocalypse Now, which also took place during the Vietnam War.


http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/review/apocolypse-meow-gn-1


> ...The Americans are all rabbits, the Vietnamese (regardless of whether they are South Vietnamese, NVC or Viet Cong) are cats, the Chinese - pandas, the Russians - bears, the French - pigs.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

that just rocks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Razorback58 said:


> You won't see these guys bringing any Easter eggs! :anim_lol:


That's some cool ass Easter Bunnies!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The full version is out:

Watch Cat Shit One Episode 1 English Sub


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

February 5th, full series release in English (no subtitles)

http://www.ida-entertainment.com/cso.html

DVD sales on Amazon

Amazon.com: Cat Shit One - THE ANIMATED SERIES - DVD English Edition


----------

